# Latest Enclosure Finished



## KingSirloin (Nov 10, 2013)

Hand made in solid pine, painted and fitted with my own custom made wooden vent.

1200mm high, 600 wide, 400 deep with wire mesh top for heat globe and reflector dome.

All in under a week!


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nice work. Is that a vent at the bottom? And what is going in there?


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks. Yes the vent is that thing at the bottom. I haven't had a chance to put anything in there, someone already expressed their interest in it! My bredli hatchy will have to wait another week now, lol.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 10, 2013)

Very neat work.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 10, 2013)

KingSirloin you should be banned from posting your builds. It makes the rest of us jealous.  All your enclosures I have seen posted look top notch.


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 10, 2013)

RedFox said:


> KingSirloin you should be banned from posting your builds. It makes the rest of us jealous.  All your enclosures I have seen posted look top notch.



Haha, thanks RedFox. Trying to come up with new things all the time.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe paint the next one navy blue, and market it to the Dr Who fans out there......


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks awesome... Nice work


----------



## Gusbus (Nov 10, 2013)

nice work, wish i had the motivation to do something like this


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd buy a TARDIS snake cage any day!
Great job on the enclosure, looks fantastic


----------



## bdav70 (Nov 14, 2013)

this is very pro. impressive. I hear stein enclosures has gone out of business too. The market is opening up perfectly for you haha


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 14, 2013)

bdav70 said:


> this is very pro. impressive. I hear stein enclosures has gone out of business too. The market is opening up perfectly for you haha


You are not allowed to mention that company or the company that it changed to or the other company that was formed from someone that worked at the first company.


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice , After seeing an old pic in an email recently I would suggest a Toilet Bowl hide in there . The picture had a coastal in it :lol:


----------



## Lawra (Nov 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> You are not allowed to mention that company or the company that it changed to or the other company that was formed from someone that worked at the first company.



Lol for some reason the way you said that cracked me up. 

Still a valid point though. I think there's a thread on here regarding it.


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 14, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Lol for some reason the way you said that cracked me up.
> 
> Still a valid point though. I think there's a thread on here regarding it.


Definitely secret squirrel business this enclosure building.lol


----------



## bdav70 (Nov 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> You are not allowed to mention that company or the company that it changed to or the other company that was formed from someone that worked at the first company.



what are you talking about??


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 14, 2013)

[h=1]Important Notice re: Stein Enclosures[/h]


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 14, 2013)

Steyn Enclosures was probably better renown for their interior work. I just do the structural stuff.


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 14, 2013)

KingSirloin said:


> Steyn Enclosures was probably better renown for their interior work. I just do the structural stuff.


And a very good job you have done as well.


----------



## reptishack101 (Nov 14, 2013)

is that 2pac paint? or paint in a tin sprayed/brushed on ?


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 14, 2013)

reptishack101 said:


> is that 2pac paint? or paint in a tin sprayed/brushed on ?



Just a tin and roller.


----------



## Lawra (Nov 14, 2013)

KingSirloin said:


> Just a tin and roller.



Did you paint it before assembling?


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 15, 2013)

No, after assembly. All hinges, locks and handles are pre fitted, then removed for painting. Glass went in last.


----------



## Lawra (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow that's awesome! 

*bows down to the master*


----------



## caliherp (Nov 15, 2013)

Incredible work. Im sure anyone would be happy to have a display like that.


----------



## KingSirloin (Dec 1, 2013)

pinefamily said:


> Maybe paint the next one navy blue, and market it to the Dr Who fans out there......



Hmm, got me thinking now. But I'll do a lot more than just paint one blue.


----------

